# Electrical Issues



## Sunny300zz (Feb 16, 2020)

Thinking about picking up an 86 300zx, seller says that only the headlights and windows work at the moment, anybody have experience doing electrical work on these? Or any idea about what could be causing it? I'd assume bad or worn out wiring cause of the age.


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

Please state exactly what works and what doesn't; like are you able to start the car up.


----------



## Sunny300zz (Feb 16, 2020)

rogoman said:


> Please state exactly what works and what doesn't; like are you able to start the car up.


Car starts and drives fine but only the windows and headlights work.


----------



## Sunny300zz (Feb 16, 2020)

Ington said:


> It is better to contact the service to professionals, otherwise you can aggravate the situation.


I suppose so, just worried about the cost of getting it done professionally and I've done work on cars before, just not electric.


----------



## andrewg95 (Feb 21, 2020)

Sunny300zz said:


> Car starts and drives fine but only the windows and headlights work.


If it's primarily the interior lights, wipers, etc. it might be the Time Control Unit (TCU), which controls a bunch of electrical functions. Does the car have an aftermarket stereo? Sometimes the installer will mistakenly wire the new stereo to the illumination circuit, which can fry your TCU. They are pain to get to and replace.


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

Sunny300zz said:


> Car starts and drives fine but only the windows and headlights work.


There are various components of the electrical system which make the system somewhat complex, like the TCU mentioned previously. You need to specify exactly what is *not working*. The wiring varies according to model type, so we need to know the model type: SF, DL, DLL, turbo or non-turbo.


----------



## Sunny300zz (Feb 16, 2020)

rogoman said:


> There are various components of the electrical system which make the system somewhat complex, like the TCU mentioned previously. You need to specify exactly what is *not working*. The wiring varies according to model type, so we need to know the model type: SF, DL, DLL, turbo or non-turbo.


Brake lights, dash, radio, dome lights, and wipers don't work. Not sure what model type it is.


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

I looked at the wiring diagram for your year model and from your description of what's not working, it may be a blown out fusible link. The fusible link holder is located on the passenger side inner fender wall. There should be six links in the holder; they act just like a fuse; each one has a current rating. You can do a visual inspection to see if any are burnt or use an ohm-meter for a continuity test.


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

Here's an Ebay link that will show what the fusible link box should look like. That's where I would check first:









300ZX Z31 Fusible Links + Holder - Ignition EFI Battery | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for 300ZX Z31 Fusible Links + Holder - Ignition EFI Battery at the best online prices at eBay! Free delivery for many products!



www.ebay.co.uk


----------



## sharase1672 (3 mo ago)

I really like your article, it helps me to expand my knowledge more. Thanks a lot! wordle nyt


----------



## kristofer (3 mo ago)

These problems are usually caused by accidents and channel congestion


----------

